# Pumpkin Thief How-to



## Denhaunt

A lot of you have asked me for this and I apologize for the delay. Over the years I've found inspiration and knowledge from some of the great works displayed here and I'm happy to be able to give a little back. The attached information is free for personal use.

Let me start by getting the disclaimer out of the way; a lot of the techniques described are learned from trial and error and, let's be honest, questionable at best. In a nutshell: Heat guns, glue guns, and soldering irons are (really freakin') hot - you will eventually burn yourself so deal with it. Latex smells like ammonia (and that can't possibly be good long term) - If you are allergic to latex just walk away now. Heating up PVC releases toxins into the air (just a guess - but it seems to make sense) and cancer will probably be unavoidable. Basically, please be careful and take every precaution to keep yourself alive and well - and don't burn your house down.

*Here are the basic materials you will need:*

_- (1) foam skull
- About 32oz of liquid latex (I've found that, in the end, the type hasn't mattered much. I used the "Mold Builder" stuff for this last guy)
- (10') 1/2" PVC
- PVC Connectors (1) "T", (2) 90 degree, (4) 45 degree, (1) 4-way
- About 10 or so wire clothes hangers for ribs, hands, and feet
- About 6' of 1/4" hard plastic tubing for fingers and toes
- (300) cotton balls (the thicker the better - I had to try 3 different kinds to get the ones I liked)
- (2) Bags of "stretchy" spider webbing
- (1) roll cling wrap (you'll only use about 2 yards)
- (2) News papers
- (1) roll of duct tape (could be a little more depending)
- A handful of screws (about 10 or so)
- About 8' of 1/2" PVC pipe insulator tubing (yes, I know it only comes in 6 foot lengths)
- (1) can spray foam
- (4) Amber LEDs, wiring, resistor, and battery connector
- (1) can cheapo black spray paint and whatever colors of acrylic you want to use _

*Tools *

_- Heat Gun
- Glue Gun and glue
- Soldering Iron & Solder
- Hack saw (or fancy pants PVC cutter)
- Screw Gun
- Several medium sized NYLON brushes - (Trust me, in the end they get better results with liquid latex and can be easily reused if cleaned properly)._

Please see the link for detailed pics and instructions.

Pumpkin Thief Step-by-Step pictures by denhaunt2 - Photobucket

*I know I brushed over a lot of this and more detail may be needed. For additional pics and explanation - don't hesitate to ask.*

I summary - I really enjoyed the build and I'm sure there will be many more of these creatures in my future. For those interested in purchasing a completed version, I would definitely consider the prospect (PM me for details).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for posting this (and the warnings)! These creatures are just so outstanding.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Outstanding how-to and I love your sense of humor! In fact, one of the best how-to's I've ever seen!


----------



## Denhaunt

Sickie Ickie said:


> Outstanding how-to and I love your sense of humor! In fact, one of the best how-to's I've ever seen!


Wow, thanks. High praise!


----------



## Terrormaster

Wow thanks Denny so much for this tutorial - well done. This has inspired me to go back and update Edward (the Cthulhu looking guy from last year). I originally wanted to do a detailed body for him but ran short on time and patience and just through some clothes on him.


----------



## halloween71

Great how to and the supplies most haunters already have on hand.


----------



## MorbidMariah

So cool! What a great how to! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Denhaunt

halloween71 said:


> Great how to and the supplies most haunters already have on hand.


It's funny you said that. When I was doing the Materials and tools list the same thing occured to me. I'd be willing to bet that better than 75% of the active members at HauntForum could almost knock one of these out with what they have in the workshop right now.


----------



## michael myers

That is an awesome tutorial!!! One thing that I have found, especially working with pvc and the heat gun...a cheap pair of welders gloves (from harbor freight) goes a looonnnngggg way in protecting from burns considering how long you have to hold the pvc to let it cool, unless you have built a jig to hold it.


----------



## morbidmike

what a great how too those thief's are some of the coolest props I've ever seen


----------



## Eeeekim

E-Z to follow, Great pic, Encourages Beer drinking and a great prop. What more could we ask for. Awesome job!


----------



## PerfessorEvil

Awesome prop, great how to.


----------



## scourge999

Thank you for posting those pics! It's so cool to see the transformation into that amazing prop. Man I love the final paint job, unreal!


----------



## Joiseygal

Great how to Denhaunt. The pictures are awesome and I think I will have to give this one a try since I'm going to include my pumpkin garden in my display this year. Oh and this picture makes me laugh.


----------



## Wildcat

Awesome looking prop and an amusing how to. 
Very well done.


----------



## Denhaunt

Joiseygal said:


> Great how to Denhaunt. The pictures are awesome and I think I will have to give this one a try since I'm going to include my pumpkin garden in my display this year. Oh and this picture makes me laugh.


Yep - it's one of my favs, as well. It cracked me up to both shape it and then "corpse" it. Mmmmm - squishy  I'd love to see you take a swing at making one of these guys plus I've seen your work and I know you can do it!

Such great comments - thanks everyone. I'm really glad you're all enjoying the how-to. Now let's get some built!


----------



## Nightwing

Thanks for the fantastic how-to! It gives me ideas for my headless horseman project this year...


----------



## tot13

Beautiful prop and great how-to! I appreciate being able to see your creativity take shape. I've been struggling to come up with a way to build an unclothed full body for one of my creatures and I think you just solved that. The sad part is, I do have most of the materials on-hand, but didn't see how to do this without your how-to. 

Two questions. So what kind of cotton balls did you finally end up using, lol? And second, how weather-proof do you think the thieves are?

Thanks for your help in solving my problem and congrats on these two fantastic props.


----------



## Denhaunt

tot13 said:


> Beautiful prop and great how-to! I appreciate being able to see your creativity take shape. I've been struggling to come up with a way to build an unclothed full body for one of my creatures and I think you just solved that. The sad part is, I do have most of the materials on-hand, but didn't see how to do this without your how-to.
> 
> Two questions. So what kind of cotton balls did you finally end up using, lol? And second, how weather-proof do you think the thieves are?
> 
> Thanks for your help in solving my problem and congrats on these two fantastic props.


The cotton balls were really a trial. What I discovered is that you can go into the same store several days in a row and buy the same brand but the consistency can be very different. I've had the best luck at Walgreens. Luckily they're only about $1.99 per bag. What you're looking for when you unroll the cotton ball is a thicker and shorter strand. If it's really thin and wispy it just doesn't work. A great indicator is the length when unrolled - approx 7" is what you're looking for if it's longer then it's probably not the right ones (insert bad joke here). I have about 6 bags of "bad" cotton balls that I'm trying to find something to do with.

As far as weather proof the answer is yes - but mine are not right now. If you're careful to cover the entire prop in latex then the prop will be weather proof. The paint acrylic paint is a different story. I've used a "matte" sealer on props in the past with pretty good success (I hate the glossy kind - it makes everything look kinda fake). I think if you put a couple 2 or 3 good coats on (and then re-apply every couple of years) you should be good.

Hope this helped


----------



## tot13

Denhaunt said:


> The cotton balls were really a trial. What I discovered is that you can go into the same store several days in a row and buy the same brand but the consistency can be very different. I've had the best luck at Walgreens. Luckily they're only about $1.99 per bag. What you're looking for when you unroll the cotton ball is a thicker and shorter strand. If it's really thin and wispy it just doesn't work. A great indicator is the length when unrolled - approx 7" is what you're looking for if it's longer then it's probably not the right ones (insert bad joke here). I have about 6 bags of "bad" cotton balls that I'm trying to find something to do with.
> 
> As far as weather proof the answer is yes - but mine are not right now. If you're careful to cover the entire prop in latex then the prop will be weather proof. The paint acrylic paint is a different story. I've used a "matte" sealer on props in the past with pretty good success (I hate the glossy kind - it makes everything look kinda fake). I think if you put a couple 2 or 3 good coats on (and then re-apply every couple of years) you should be good.
> 
> Hope this helped


Thanks for the quick reply. I've only had minimal experience working with the cotton balls and length was not an issue (another bad joke inserted here) as I was making hands and a few for corpsing skulls. Hey, at least it's only ($2 x 6) worth of prop supplies waiting to be used instead of a lot more.

The one thing I don't have on hand is the latex so I'm considering alternatives for that. Any thoughts on that would be appreciated . . .

I asked about the weather proofing because I wasn't sure if there was more you had done/would do (wrap-up steps to be done later, e.g.), or if you felt if was good-to-go as-is, or if that wasn't an issue at all. I use the crap of mis-mixed stain from Lowe's - usually $5 per gallon. However, if you're guys were ok as they were shown, I was considering following your process step-by-step.

Thanks again, as well as kudos again -


----------



## Denhaunt

As far as latex, I have been going to AC Moore or Michaels and just grabbing the "Mold Making" latex - it works fine. You'll need about 2 jars (32oz) and it runs about $16 per. You can get it MUCH cheaper online if you buy in bulk - I guess I'll bite the bullet and do this myself since I keep coming back for more. With the weather-proofing, I really would recommend the spray "matte" stuff. It doesn't ruin the look of the prop and it works pretty well. Regardless of how you seal it I wouldn't leave it out all season unless you were smarter than me and painted it with an outdoor latex paint - Hmmm, I need to put that into the "mental rolodex".


----------



## SEFD111

*Just a bit more info*

I am so excited to get started on one of these guys. In fact I have completely changed my plans for props to build after seeing this! I bought almost all the material yesterday. I just have three questions:
How did you attach the "neck" PVC to the skull?
Can I use a bucky skull or would it be too heavy?
About how long did you cut the PVC for the limbs?

Thanks for the awesome post!


----------



## Denhaunt

These are some good questions. 

- First, how you attach the neck really depends on the pose. On the first Thief I was able to just run a piece of PVC directly from hole drilled in the skull to the 4-way because it was straight up and down. The second Thief was more complicated because I had to bend the neck with the hear gun first (and try to "guesstimate" the angle of the bend).

-Second, a bucky skull (while a little pricy) would work fine as long as the whole prop was "balanced". One of the reasons the second Thief has his hands on the ground is because the torso was bend in a way that the entire thing would fall over if not supported. Even the first guy has to be weighted on the base for stability.

- Finally, I wanted the proportions to be a little skewed and exaggerated. I believe used 20" for both legs, the arms, and the spine.

I hope this helps - keep the questions coming!


----------



## Toktorill

Wow, excellent how-to, and a gorgeous looking prop! What ever inspired you to use cotton balls with latex?


----------



## Denhaunt

Toktorill said:


> Wow, excellent how-to, and a gorgeous looking prop! What ever inspired you to use cotton balls with latex?


Geez, I really wish I would have come up with that technique but I picked it up 4 or 5 years ago from the Haunter's Hangout "Easy Latex Corpse Hands"

(http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp)

Who knows where it started (No- seriously does anyone know? I'd love to hear). Because of them I have unrolled who the hell knows how many cotton balls by now. I've probably made 20 sets of hands not to mention tons of zombie heads and torsos. I would imagine somewhere in the one to two thousand range. On second thought, maybe I don't want to know who started all this


----------



## Sickie Ickie

We use it quite a bit with make-up.


----------



## Nightwing

What's your thoughts on using outdoor latex paint instead of the latex? Would that work the same?


----------



## SEFD111

Where are you buying the skulls from or are you casting them yourself? Some of the foam skulls seem too weak for this project.


----------



## pagan

Awesome Tutorial! After reading through it I have revised the plans for the ghouls this year!!


----------



## Denhaunt

Nightwing said:


> What's your thoughts on using outdoor latex paint instead of the latex? Would that work the same?


This seems quite possible but I've never tried it. It would definitely be messy. One of the things I like about the latex is that, if you screw it up, it can be easily peeled off and re-done. It's also pretty tacky which helps when laying the cotton over the head and body. I think it would work, though, just not exactly in the same way. If you try this please keep me posted - I'd love to hear how it works!


----------



## Denhaunt

SEFD111 said:


> Where are you buying the skulls from or are you casting them yourself? Some of the foam skulls seem too weak for this project.


I've always bought my skulls from Cryptic Imports. The problem is that they have suspended their business (for now) but I've been assured that they will resume at a later date. I absolutely love the product due to its versatility and strength and I've always ordered them in fairly large quantities. I was able to convince them to do one final production run for me so I have a few left - hopefully this will get me through (but I don't think you can ever really have enough skulls...)

Probably any foam skull would work especially if you altered the face and went with a closed mouth if necessary.

I hope this was at least a little helpful?


----------



## SEFD111

I dug up an old skull I rememberred I had. It is a regular styrofoam skull but I think it will work. I've got a start on my "Thief" and I will post a few pics if I get permission soon. Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Evil Queen

*Well I'm late...*

Are you kidding me dude! You did this? I have seen this all over the place and never realized you are the one who created it. You are now my hero dude!! I worship you and I am not worthy!!


----------



## ScreamReaper

We're getting started on building this this week!!! It will be a perfect addition to our "Pumpkin Room." Congrats on your mad props for props!!!


----------



## scabbie

*awesome*

AWESOME!You have given me great inspiration!Scabbie


----------



## MAD BOMBER

all I can say is WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! and that's all I gotta say about dat!!


----------



## pennywise

I can't view the how-to for some reason  Pics look fantastic though!


----------



## tbishop

*Wow*

I love this. I am digging out my heat gun right now


----------



## SEFD111

*Latex question*

I am in the process of making one of these guys. I did find, thanks to my wife, cotton in a box. She found it at a beauty supply store. Instead of unrolling cotton balls, you just pull out as much as you want and off you go. The trouble I am having is coating the cotton with the latex. It seems like every time I touch the cotton with the brush, it starts to pull the cotton away. Any suggestions on making this easier or should I just keep plugging away???


----------



## Denhaunt

SEFD111 said:


> I am in the process of making one of these guys. I did find, thanks to my wife, cotton in a box. She found it at a beauty supply store. Instead of unrolling cotton balls, you just pull out as much as you want and off you go. The trouble I am having is coating the cotton with the latex. It seems like every time I touch the cotton with the brush, it starts to pull the cotton away. Any suggestions on making this easier or should I just keep plugging away???


One of the reasons I'm so obsessive about the cotton balls I use is because of exactly the problem you're having. If the cotton is too loose it kind of sticks to the brush and pulls away as you try to smooth it (making the whole process a real pain in the pumpkin butt). I've found that if you really get a big blob of latex on the brush it will help _a little _with the more loose cotton. Having made 4 of these guys (and a dozen or so corpses using the same method) I would seriously recommend at least trying the cotton ball technique but if you do figure out a way to make the box cotton work please let me know:jol:

I can't wait to see the finished product and feel free to contact me at will for specific questions.


----------



## kevin242

Very disturbing. Well done! The pose is so menacing. The dessicated anatomy is perfect. Great job.


----------



## SEFD111

*Thanks for the advice*

Thanks for the advice on the laex application. I did find that to be the best answer. Of course you go through Latex like water!!! Anyway, here is a link to pictures I took awhile ago. I'll take more tomorrow and add to the album.

Pumpkin Monster pictures by RosehallManor - Photobucket

Certainly not your masterpiece, but I'm trying!!


----------



## Wickedtoy

*neat thought*

do you think it would be easy for a novice to animate this prop with an old fan motor (to make the head move back and forth) is doable, or would it over heat in the latex and all and be a waste of time?


----------



## Denhaunt

SEFD111 said:


> Thanks for the advice on the laex application. I did find that to be the best answer. Of course you go through Latex like water!!! Anyway, here is a link to pictures I took awhile ago. I'll take more tomorrow and add to the album.
> 
> Pumpkin Monster pictures by RosehallManor - Photobucket
> 
> Certainly not your masterpiece, but I'm trying!!


Are you kidding...you're off to a great start and I can't wait to see how he turns out. Ribs next? I find that I'm using 1.5 to 2 pints of latex per Thief (which I guess isn't bad). One thing I recently found out is that finding pumpkin seeds this time of the year is damn near impossible but they sell a squirrel food made of pumpkin seeds that's like $5 for 2 lbs (they're a little small but they work fine).

Please keep me in the loop - I'm excited to see the end result.


----------



## Denhaunt

Wickedtoy said:


> do you think it would be easy for a novice to animate this prop with an old fan motor (to make the head move back and forth) is doable, or would it over heat in the latex and all and be a waste of time?


It's doable - but not advisable for the same reason you suspected. Unless you have a way to expose/vent the motor on the fan it will eventually overheat. Although, I think that you could pull it off with a lawn deer motor with enough ingenuity. I've been bouncing that idea around myself for a while.


----------



## tot13

The Evil Queen said:


> Are you kidding me dude! You did this? I have seen this all over the place and never realized you are the one who created it. You are now my hero dude!! I worship you and I am not worthy!!


This is probably one of my favorite posts of all time (I know you couldn't see it Den, but I took a little bow when I said that).


----------



## Wickedtoy

Denhaunt said:


> It's doable - but not advisable for the same reason you suspected. Unless you have a way to expose/vent the motor on the fan it will eventually overheat. Although, I think that you could pull it off with a lawn deer motor with enough ingenuity. I've been bouncing that idea around myself for a while.


let us know if you do it and how it turns out please. Its too late this season for me to start yet another project but maybe next year in our scarecrow area.


----------



## hlmn

great TUT I do believe one of these are in my haunts future


----------



## SEFD111

*Applying the Latex*

I've just about completed the latex on my thief and I found the cotton kept sticking to the brush making a mess (see past posts). When doing the pumpkin, I knew I couldn't afford to have this happen and keep the lines of the pumpkin clean. I brainstormed and headed off to the store. I picked up a can of aquanet hairspray and gave my pumpkin head a good spray down. Twenty minutes later I applied the Latex and it made a heck of a difference. I don't think I would change the way I did the body only because the pulling cotton gives it a good fleshy look, but this worked great for the head. Just a tidbit. If I remember, I'll take some pics and post again tomorrow!


----------



## Denhaunt

SEFD111 said:


> I've just about completed the latex on my thief and I found the cotton kept sticking to the brush making a mess (see past posts). When doing the pumpkin, I knew I couldn't afford to have this happen and keep the lines of the pumpkin clean. I brainstormed and headed off to the store. I picked up a can of aquanet hairspray and gave my pumpkin head a good spray down. Twenty minutes later I applied the Latex and it made a heck of a difference. I don't think I would change the way I did the body only because the pulling cotton gives it a good fleshy look, but this worked great for the head. Just a tidbit. If I remember, I'll take some pics and post again tomorrow!


That's really interesting. Please keep me posted and I'm looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## SEFD111

*He's just about done!*

Here is pic's of the pretty much completed project. Much thanks to denhaunt for his continued support.

Pumpkin Monster pictures by RosehallManor - Photobucket


----------



## Denhaunt

Well done!!! He looks really great. I love the pose and I especially like what you did with the inside of the skull (with the nose). I will definitely be implementing some of your ideas on my next one. Are you planning on adding some real pumpkin seeds? You may have some trouble finding them this time of year. Bravo.


----------



## debbie5

That is very well done! This pose is great & believable...and he's DROOLY!


----------



## Denhaunt

Hey SEFD111 - you should really start a new thread in the Showroom so this guy can be appreciated by everyone. You really did a great job. Just a thought.


----------



## SEFD111

*New THread*

Thanks for the compliments. I'll start a new one right now. I didn't want to be duplicating..


----------



## dynoflyer

Very creepy and cool, nicely done!!


----------



## Spooky1

I must have just seen the Pumpkin Thief in the Showroom and never saw your how-to. These guys are just so cool. You are truly the master of liquid latex. I'm going to have to give this a try soon, but maybe I should give the corpsed pumpkin a try as a beginner project. Thanks for posting the How-to.


----------



## GhoulishCop

I remember when this came out I was really impressed with it, but seeing it up close as I was able to on Saturday, the pictures don't do it justice. What's even more amazing is remembering that the head wasn't made from a Funkin but was built up in layers. A really neat piece.

Still, I think I should've won the raffle! 

Rich


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

I'm definatly using this as inspiration. Lucky me I already have all the parts out in the garage. Well other than latex. I'll find an alternative I hope. Other than that this is going to be a fun fun fun! project! Thanks!


----------



## Beetlejuice

*Help Please*

I just came across this amazing build a couple of weeks ago and want to take a stab at it. My question is, what are the dimensions to the prop? I know you had posted 20" for the legs, arms, and spine, but the pumpkin thief looks a lot bigger than that. How tall is the thief once it is completed? I have all the supplies, just need some measurements. Thanks in advance for any help and input.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Great pose and everything


----------



## Emboyd

Awesome Design and Execution! Thanks


----------



## byteme

where can i get the latex locally in in london On ??


----------



## Spooky1

I may have to give your method a try.


----------

